# Easter Plans



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Plans for Easter ? I'm going back to KI with the family. Hopeful for some KI snapper and KGWs and whatever else might cruising those waters (except for Goldy that is !)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Ill be hitting up Pt Hughes/Coopers Beach/Cape Elizabeth and also a surf fishing session at Salt Creek


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Staying at Pt Vincent with family for the week following Easter. Looking forward to a few sessions, If I can successfully detach the ankle biters..


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Possibly a metro  session.

Steve


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Baking a ham and spending time home with the fam damnly.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Heading up to 1770. Hope the remnants of Ita doesn't ruin my barra dreams with too much fresh


----------



## Longhorn (Mar 25, 2014)

Prolly head Yacka way. River Broughton. Browns and rainbows on fly.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Longhorn said:


> Prolly head Yacka way. River Broughton. Browns and rainbows on fly.


I am jealous, love the place  Good luck !
The below is a link to one of my trips their ( I have since lure caught a 55cm Brown Trout from the Broughton).
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53039&p=545063#p545063

My mate Mike is now in Canada (then travelling through USA) , he did his 1st fish session a week ago and the ba#tard caught this plus called me at 5.45am :twisted: :lol:



Where he was fishing.



Steve


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sea Bass fishing in Wexford on Saturday
Fly casting lessons and easter egg hunt on Sunday for/with 3 y/o daughter


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright ya bas&%$rds thats enought of that talk. I'll be catching some Zzzzs while you guys are fishing so the next best thing for me is to read some tasty fishing reports when I get out of bed, so don't let me down.
Enjoy and stay safe.
Cheers
Bob


----------

